# Misoprostol for Constipation?



## Crankypanky (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi. I am new here and have suffered with severe chronic constipation for a long time. I have been told I should have my colon removed, but due to other very extensive surgeries (including pancreas removal) I don't feel I can take on another major surgery. And I am scared of the consequences. Anyway, I have had every drug under the sun, and do multiple laxatives and enemas daily to prevent blockages. A specialist just recommended one more drug as a last resort. I have never tried or heard of it before. Has anyone ever taken misoprostol? I am quite nervous as it seems to have a lot of side effects. I would love to hear from others. Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

HI

so sorry for all your problems. chronic constipation is miserable isn't it. i have slow transit constipation and pelvic floor dysfunction. i desperately want to have a total colectomy but since i have pelvic floor dysfunction i am unfortunately not a candidate for that surgery.

about misoprostol--yes i have taken that. it is used off label to treat chronic constipation. when i took it i took 200 mg twice a day with meals. you might have to play around with the dosage to see what works for you. also i took it with senna or sometimes dulcolax which made it work better for me. misoprostol works by adding fluid to the colon thus moving stool along. i needed to add the stimulant laxative to help kick it all out. unfortunately after a while misoprostol sort of quit working on me but please don't let that discourage you. we're all so different in how our bodies react to meds. it's definitely worth a try. i have read quite a few positive stories from people who are taking it successfully.

the only side effects i had from it were bloating and abdominal pain which weren't too bad when i first started taking it but seemed to get worse over time. but that's just me. you might not have any problems. like i said, we're all so different...

here is a link to an excellent study done on the use of misoprostol for chronic constipation. it is quite informative and detailed. in this study they do say that misoprostol is generally not a stand alone drug and usually works best when taken with a stimulant laxative--they recommend senna.

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1046/j.1365-2036.1997.00237.x/pdf

actually, the way misoprostol works reminds me a lot of linzess. have you tried that? it's a fairly new drug that is used to treat chronic constipation and it has helped a lot of people.

good luck with everything! wishing you all the best.


----------



## Crankypanky (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you Annie. Yes, I tried Linzess and it did nothing for me. :-( I take Senna a few times a day, and have just added the Misoprostol. It seems it might be helping. Fingers crossed. Thanks for your insight. I am most worried about kidney problems, because I thought I read somewhere this drug can contribute, and I already have trouble in that area as well. I am not sure of the long term side effects. How long were you on it? What do you use now?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi--- i was on it for about a month or two or so then i quit taking it because the results seem to go down while the side effects went up, but that's just me. had the same problem with linzess...

if you're concerned about it contributing to kidney problems probably mentioning that to your doctor and asking his/her opinion would be the best thing to do.

basically i'm just back to taking 15 mg dulcolax (alternated with cascara sagrada) and 4 tbl milk of magnesia nightly. sometimes all this works, sometimes not so well. and i also take dulcolax suppositories as needed. my gastros and surgeon have all told me to take what i need to go. i'm a tough case--lol...and have tried everything else.

i do hope misoprostol helps you! fingers crossed!!! it's such a great thing to find something that works.


----------



## Crankypanky (Apr 10, 2014)

I know what you mean about a hard case. I take 6 Senna, 4 colace, 1000mg of magnesium, lots of probiotics, and an enema daily, and still add up to 4 dulcolax sometimes. Many of the drugs dont seem to do a thing. I feel I am going to go crazy sometimes, and want to just say yank it all out, but then get scared to death and worried that it will only cause more problems. I have enough as it is. So, i resort back to trying to keep out of the hospital and juggle the problems as best I can. I am sure surgery is eventually unavoidable.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i understand what you mean. as i mentioned earlier, i desperately wish i could have a total colectomy but because i have pelvic floor dysfunction i can not have that surgery. i've been told my only surgical option (provided my small bowel works ok) is an ileostomy. and while i do know a bag isn't the end of the world--people do say they feel better--my gastos have told me at this point i'd just be trading one set of problems for another. ...

i did have half my colon removed--a right hemi colectomy-- last summer. it was emergency surgery due to a cecal volvulus. but the rest of it is still slow and troublesome.

wishing you all the best.


----------

